# Where can I find plastic jar rings?



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Plastic jar rings...just like the metal ones for canning jars but in plastic....where can I find those to buy? I have searched and searched on the internet to no avail. I have a couple of dozen of them now and I LOVE them for certain things...such as freezing things in a canning jar. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!:goodjob:


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Ann Mary said:


> Plastic jar rings...just like the metal ones for canning jars but in plastic....where can I find those to buy? I have searched and searched on the internet to no avail. I have a couple of dozen of them now and I LOVE them for certain things...such as freezing things in a canning jar. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!:goodjob:


 
I have not been looking but I have never seen plastic rings. I got alot of the plastic jar lids I use for Non-Canning, but no rings. If you find some Post a Link.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

This is from an old post on this site...

I bet you can find them in craft/hobby stores like hobby lobby and michaels


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Humm . I can look. They USED to be sold with the canning/freezing supplies but they have since vanished! The one I do have I have found at garage sales and 2nd hand stores. And yes, I have TONS of the plastic screw on LIDS but I am looking for the screw on rings only.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

The only ones I have are burnt orange in color. I inherited them from my grandmother. I haven't seen any in stores anywhere! Perhaps ebay would be a good place to start?


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Check out Lehman's (scroll down a bit): http://non-electric.lehmans.com/search#w=plastic%20jar%20rings

Not sure if these are what you were looking for or not.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

No, those aren't the ones, but thanks! They look exactly like the metal jar rings for canning but are plastic instead.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I think this is what you are looking for. Wouldn't pay that price.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes!!!, po boy! The one pic way down that has the ONE plastic jar ring in it. I am going to contact the seller about those. I didn't mention this but one use for them is when i vac-u-seal in canning jars I like to use these plastic rings instead of the metal ones. Then when I store them in my dampish basement the rings don't rust and I am not taking them away from using them in canning. thanks!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Did you know the green cap off a wally world parmesan cheese fits a small mouth quart...
They would work.
You can most likely buy containers of parmesan cheese for less than the cost of the rings.
Reseal the cheese containers with your plastic lids or metal ring and cap. Keep one cap to use on the cheese in use..


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

There was a discussion about the cheese tops a while back. Apparently, they've changed the size so that they no longer fit either. Sorry. 

A lot of us previously reused Classico spaghetti jars (which are actual Mason jars), but now they've changed the screw threads so regular canning lids won't fit any more. I think they're trying to make it impossible to reuse anything, lol!

The only place I had ever found to buy the plastic rings was from the sprouting site. They're pretty expensive there or through the eBay site. Good luck!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Cap from a jar I just bought does fit a mason jar.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Regular-...7878&sr=8-1&keywords=plastic+canning+jar+lids


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Melesine said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Regular-...7878&sr=8-1&keywords=plastic+canning+jar+lids


 She is looking for plastic rings, not caps


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Po boy, that's great if the cheese lids do fit, or at least some of them. I don't buy them myself, but remember we had a long thread going where people were talking about things that were interchangeable with canning jars and lids, and at least a couple of people mentioned that the jars they had just bought didn't fit any more. Wonder if they got some complaints and changed them back?? That would be a first, lol!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Callie,

The jar in my fridge has the new label, bit appears to be the same jar. I checked the cap several times and it is a snug fit on small mouth canning jars.

It's cheaper for the OP to buy the parmesan than pay for just the rings...
I see a request for chicken parmesan recipes in our future.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

These are what you mean aren't they? I have no idea where my mom got them years ago.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes!!! THose are the illusive things I am looking for! The person on ebay that had some...the price with shipping for only 20 rings was...are you siting down....guess you are since you are at he computer!  $80 Yes! $80! So needless to say I didn't order any.
And, the plastic lids that come on many mayo/salad sressing jars fit canning jars too. I guess I need to see if they will fit over a canning jar lid without breaking the vac-u-seal seal in the jar when I am putting the lid on. Thanks!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Ann Mary said:


> Yes!!! THose are the illusive things I am looking for! The person on ebay that had some...the price with shipping for only 20 rings was...are you siting down....guess you are since you are at he computer!  $80 Yes! $80! So needless to say I didn't order any.
> And, the plastic lids that come on many mayo/salad sressing jars fit canning jars too. I guess I need to see if they will fit over a canning jar lid without breaking the vac-u-seal seal in the jar when I am putting the lid on. Thanks!


 I saw that. Hellman's lids will fit, but lopsided. They may protect from moisture..


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

You can order them through the mail from Ball......
http://www.freshpreservingstore.com...shop/383318/?gclid=CLCuoa37j7kCFSdo7Aodq20AYA


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

GrannyG said:


> You can order them through the mail from Ball......
> http://www.freshpreservingstore.com...shop/383318/?gclid=CLCuoa37j7kCFSdo7Aodq20AYA


Thanks...but those are just the caps and not the rings. And a search for plastic jar rings on the site turned up '0'.


----------

